# Bug appli iPad



## maxcozdu13 (15 Avril 2012)

Voilà, des que j'ouvre une appli, en général les jeux de guerre comme contract killer, bia2, ou flcommando, tout marche bien au début et des que que je veux commencer une mission, écran noir et retour au menu. Pourquoi  ?


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Avril 2012)

En général, ça plante comme ça quand l'iPad manque de RAM.


----------

